# AHB Articles: Water Chemistry



## manticle (11/7/10)

This is the discussion topic for article: Water Chemistry

Articles DB currently broken but there is an article linked in post 11 of this thread.


----------



## bullsneck (11/7/10)

Nice idea, Manticle.

I'd be interested in anything people wish to share about Water Chemistry.


----------



## Wolfy (27/7/10)

I think Tony Wheeler's "_Key Concepts in Water Treatment_" one of the best introductions to the subject.
I assume the copy linked in the article is the one from his Melbourne Brewers webpage?


----------



## manticle (27/7/10)

No they're different. Feel free to edit the wiki - at this point it's just a gathering of info in the one place since I think it's lacking in the articles section. Thanks for the link - nice that it distinctly relates to melbourne (well nice for people living in and around melbourne anyway).

That is actually the clearest I've ever seen it outlined by the way. I have read it before so I know it takes a few goes to get it into your head but that keeps it very simple and makes me have a slightly better understanding of what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## Wolfy (28/7/10)

J. Palmer's spreadsheet and the various podcasts should also be linked, they have lots of useful info, will see if I can find the relevant links sometime soon.


----------



## BAguzzler (25/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> J. Palmer's spreadsheet and the various podcasts should also be linked, they have lots of useful info, will see if I can find the relevant links sometime soon.



I agree with Wolfy. J Palmers guide was very useful.

After reading 'How to Brew' I emailed the local water authority and got hold of a water analysis report. My water was similar to pilsen water so I needed to add some salts to make good Burton style Ales. This made heaps of difference to the final charater of the beer; increasing hop bitterness and sharpened up overall flavor.


----------



## big78sam (25/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> I think Tony Wheeler's "_Key Concepts in Water Treatment_" one of the best introductions to the subject.
> I assume the copy linked in the article is the one from his Melbourne Brewers webpage?



+1 

Tony's guide was easy to understand. Simple instructions as well on how to get the right amount in your mash. 
I always thought treating water was too far over my head after only 10 or so AGs but this lead me to give it a go on the weekend. Hopefully this improves the end product...


----------



## 1974Alby (6/3/12)

Wolfy said:


> I think Tony Wheeler's "_Key Concepts in Water Treatment_" one of the best introductions to the subject.
> I assume the copy linked in the article is the one from his Melbourne Brewers webpage?




sorry to dig up an old thread, but Im just venturing into looking at water chemistry and was wondering if anyone has Tony Wheeler's article saved or linked? The above link doesnt appear to be current.

Cheers

Al


----------



## donburke (6/3/12)

Albainian said:


> sorry to dig up an old thread, but Im just venturing into looking at water chemistry and was wondering if anyone has Tony Wheeler's article saved or linked? The above link doesnt appear to be current.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Al




http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php?...&Itemid=103


----------



## 1974Alby (6/3/12)

Great work Don...thats why I love this community!


----------



## manticle (2/9/12)

Hi guys:

I've updated this wiki with an article I wrote on the topic.

Please read the article section itself for acknowledgements, thankyous and an explanation of why this is a work in progress.

I have unfortunately attached 3 versions of the article to the wiki but have asked a mod to remove the two unecessary ones.

This is the [currently] correct version but it will face an overhaul in coming months. 

View attachment Water_article____work_in_progress.doc


----------

